# Wie mit Photoshop professionell Ornamente erstellen?



## Fleck06 (15. Februar 2006)

Ich möchte lernen, wie ich mit ps am besten professionelle Ornamente erstellen kann! 
Hier ein paar Beispiele, damit ihr wisst was ich meine:
http://www.face-music.ch/highaltai/ornaments/ornamente_g206.jpg
http://www.medienkunstnetz.de/assets/img/data/2491/bild.jpg

Ist das realisierbar mit photoshop? (oder mit einem anderen Profi-Programm)

THX im Voraus!


----------



## hotschen (15. Februar 2006)

Ja sicher, warum soll das nicht möglich sein? Ich würde zwar eher zu Illustrator raten, aber das geht auch mit PS auf verschiedenste Weise. (Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass es sogar mit Paint geht ). 
"Professionell" wird das Ganze nicht, wenn du ein "Profiprogramm" hast, sondern wenn du weist was du machen willst und das in deinem Programm umsetzen kannst.


----------



## Fleck06 (15. Februar 2006)

hotschen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja sicher, warum soll das nicht möglich sein? Ich würde zwar eher zu Illustrator raten, aber das geht auch mit PS auf verschiedenste Weise. (Ich möchte mal behaupten, dass es sogar mit Paint geht ).
> "Professionell" wird das Ganze nicht, wenn du ein "Profiprogramm" hast, sondern wenn du weist was du machen willst und das in deinem Programm umsetzen kannst.


Gut. Ich lerne gerne by doing, sprich anhand Beispielen... Gibt es Tutorials sowohl für Photoshop als auch für Illustrator (Bitte mit Link  )


----------



## oscarr (15. Februar 2006)

miscore hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gut. Ich lerne gerne by doing, sprich anhand Beispielen... Gibt es Tutorials sowohl für Photoshop als auch für Illustrator (Bitte mit Link  )



Nein, natürlich gibtes sowas nicht  

Link: http://www.tutorials.de

Sorry, aber man kann sich auch was anstellen. Für so Ornamente gibtes wahrscheinlich keine Tutorials. Warum auch? Lerne Photoshop kennen und Du wirst es verstehn 

Also, mein Tipp: Mach alles was Du an Tutorials findest. Du wirst dann früher oder später auch auf die Bezier Kurven stossen. Wenn Du dann dieses Werkzeug beherrscht dann wird das mit den Ornamenten eine Kleinigkeit; sowohl in Photoshop als auch in Illustrator; Flash ... oder wo auch immer mit Kurven gearbeitet werden kann.


----------



## hotschen (15. Februar 2006)

Sowas entsteht im Kopf oder durch experimentieren mit verschiedenen Formen. Zeichne das was du dir vorstellst einfach auf ein Blatt Papier, scanne es ein und zeichne es mit Pfaden nach. (natürlich kannst du deine Vorstellungen auch direkt am Rechner umsetzen)
Den Menüpunkt "Erstelle professionelles Ornament" wirst du in keinem Programm finden, da ist Kreativität gefragt. Wenns dann an der Umsetzung scheitert, da kann dir geholfen werden.


----------



## Leola13 (15. Februar 2006)

Hai,

schau auch mal hier vorbei.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## dezign (15. Februar 2006)

Ich, ich, ich .... möchte auch etwas dazu sagen 

So.... also wie schon erwähnt: die Funktion oder der Filter "Ornament erstellen" wirst du
nirgends finden. Wofür brauchst du diese denn ?
Schon aufgrund der Formgebung rate ich dir allerdings zu Illustrator ode Flash eben vektor-
basierende Programme. Bei diesen Programme kannst du im nachhinein das Bildmaterial
frei skalieren ohne einen Pixelbrei zu erhalten.

mfg


----------

